# Some Pre-Existing Conditions now covered by Vets Medicover



## Sally Hayward (Apr 14, 2013)

I have just answered a query in another thread but feel that this will be of interest to many pet owners!.

Vets Medicover have just launched four new policies, one annual policy and three lifetime policies.

All the lifetime policies provide *cover for any pre-condition for which your pet has been symptom free and treatment free for 2 years*. 

For example one of my springers had a skin condition as a puppy. All insurance companies I have tried in the past have not only excluded any skin condition but also eye conditions as the dermadex caused an eye infection. My springer is now 6 so I checked this out with Vets Medicover. They said these conditions would be covered as would anything else which had been symptom and treatment free for 2 years before the start of a policy.

For further information please see Pet Insurance Surveys UK | Vets Medicover to cover Historic Pre-Existing Conditions


----------

